
Ones I Could Never Beat - LordOfFly
I used to own an Apple IIe, and after a gs, and there are a few games that I still need closure on.<p>Loderunner - brilliant game ino. Got very close to 100 I think.<p>Bolo - it was an odd game, would like a video of someone winning<p>Jungle Hunt - Great game, may have beaten it, needs internet footage.<p>After all that I think I just want Loderunner cheats.
======
LordOfFly
One of the best games of all time I reckon. Choplofter, Bards Tale and not
Gremlins. Who wrote Gremlins fir the IIe? Is he or she shunned in the
community?

------
LordOfFly
I honestly feel loderunner is unappreciated. Cracking game.

~~~
110011
Have good memories of playing this game in two player mode with my cousin.
Remarkably well designed for two players (you actually need to cooperate to
solve the levels, no split screens or difficulty sharing the keyboard) and
lots of fun. Good times.

